# Xenophobia: Nigeria Calls For Shutdown of MTN, DSTV, ShopRite and South African Banks



## Vunderkind

*Even as the xenophobia rages on in South Africa, it would appear that the infectious bug has caught other countries including Nigeria. *

According to eNCA, Tolu Adesanya, an APC official, says the APC has handed a memorandum to the South African Embassy in Lagos. 

If the demands in the memorandum are not met, Tolu said, South African businesses in Nigeria will be shut down. 

“We actually handed a letter to the South African embassy yesterday, making them aware that we are not happy with what is going on in South Africa. Should there be any more attacks, we are going to shut down South African businesses in Nigeria. That is MTN, Multi Choice, Shoprite etc,” he said. 

Meanwhile, comedian Ali Baba has echoed similar sentiments when he said:


----------

